# Moving to Japan in Late 30's



## Dean-A

Hi all

Been having a trawl back through previous forums and couldn't see anything directly like this so apologies if there is an obvious topic I have missed.

More a fishing question hopefully for people who have been there and done it.

I have been to Japan twice in the past longest period was for just over 3 months both times have come back saying to myself, I would like to emigrate, unfortunately I have left it quite some time and shock horror I'm now 33 with no BA.

Now I'm not to fussed about that as an issue and I am finally getting my backside into to gear to start an Open Uni course, but by the time I'm done it's going to take me to around 38/39 eek.

So really just wondered if anybody on the forum has made the jump later in life as opposed to early 20's like most seem to. 

Did you face any problems younger people wouldn't when coming to areas like employment so forth, 

Would really like to hear on peoples experiences and words of wisdom. 

Thanks in Advance
Dean


----------



## larabell

I was 37 when I moved over the first time and 42 when I moved over the second time. In both cases, my employer sent me over. Age isn't as much an issue if you have some kind of skill or knowledge that is needed in Japan. I would suggest concentrating on finding a job with a company that deals with Japan a lot (tech or finance seem to be the more logical choices) and concentrate on building up a good reputation while you're still working in your home country. If you can pursue a degree at the same time, so much the better. But experience can substitute for a degree, from Immigration's point-of-view, and if you can convince your employer to transfer you over to Japan based on some skill or knowledge that would be useful here, you should have no problem even without a degree.

If you're thinking of coming over as an English teacher -- which is what most of those in their early 20's decide to try out -- then age will definitely be a factor and lack of a degree may well be a show stopper. At this point in your life, I'd concentrate on finding a company where you can eventually be sent over to work in Japan.


----------



## Dean-A

Thanks for the reply, good to get some honest feedback, even if not exactly what I wanted to hear, but hey that's life I guess, still whatever way it might be still gonna give it crack still potentially 5 years or so before I could get there just seems a hell of a long way off.

If it wasn't for the lack of degree I'd happily sell up and move out tomorrow, but realistically that wont work for me if cant find work.

Also would have considered study in Japan, but just seems so expensive don't know where money would come from.


----------

